# Solved: duplicate emails driving me crazy



## annaz (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is a Windows problem (I have Win 7) or an email handler issue. My dh has XP, we're on a network and I'm the only one with this problem.

I constantly get duplicate emails. It doesn't matter if I leave them on the server and have them deleted in a few days, or if I don't leave them on the server and they're deleted immediately, or whether I deleted them and have read or not read them or emptied my deleted email folder. Nothing matters. I get duplicate emails and they're in quotes.... sometimes. And not all emails are duplicated. Somes days they are some days they aren't. Some days it's all of them in the am some days it's a couple of what I already received. 

I can't delete these unless I drag and drop to the deleted folder. Also, the duplicates don't open a second time, it just shows an error, hence I drag and drop. This has gone on since I got Windows 7 in Aug. I had an HP laptop that had Vista that crashed in July and just started to have the problem there. But my dh and I are on the same network and I'm the only one this happens too.

I'm about ready to throw it out the window. Any ideas? I have fixed/changed upteen settings and nothing works.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

One vital piece of info you've omitted - since Windows 7 obliges the user to install an email client of their choosing, which one did you choose? (and is your hubby using the same one on his PC?)


----------



## annaz (Dec 15, 2010)

I haven't installed any, however Windows Live Mail is set as the default. I also have to say that it's odd...I can't forward any pictures or any emails I've received with pictures unless I send them direct from my saved picture files or save the pic to my file then send as a new email. 
DH uses Outlook Express.

Let me also say that I totally don't get Windows Live Mail as I don't use yahoo or any other free accounts. Do I need to install Outlook Express? I only know this because if I go into my Set Default Programs from my computer, Windows Live is set. I've been seeing that Outlook Express is not avaialble for Windows 7. But I find issues with "Live Mail" trying to forward on emails.


----------



## Tadtheo (Oct 6, 2007)

I have had this issue in the past, I disabled 'scan incoming and outgoing emails' within my virus protector. See if that works for you.

I know how annoying this can be, good luck!


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

First off, I partially agree with Tadtheo, re: removing scanning Outgoing Mail but I Definetly would not remove the "Scanning of Incoming Mail" this to me is a No No.
Did you check your Email accounts set up to make sure you did not have duplicate accounts. Click on the Drop down box to the Left of the Home Tab, click on Options and then Email accounts and check to see what you have...

Good luck
Ray


----------



## annaz (Dec 15, 2010)

I was a little leary on the incoming as well. And...I can't find it. But I do only have one email account after checking that. I'm not sure what to do about the outgoing as that wouldn't seem like an issue anyway.
Heck I don't even understand Live Mail. It always asks me to "sign in" to send a pic email, but when I do it tells me I'm not online. And yes, I'm all signed up and everything. So I have to save the pic on my desktop and send that way.

What about installing Microsoft Office Outlook 2007? I have Microsoft Office Word 2007. Would that get me back to using Outlook for email?


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok, the fact that it asks' you to sign in each time then *pip22 *might be on to something:
1) Are you sure it is Windows Live Mail? and not Windows Live Hotmail?, because Hotmail needs you to sign in and WLM does not.
2)Go to the MS site below and download the latest version and maybe just maybe it might solve your problem:
http://explore.live.com/windows-live-mail?os=other

And let it set up, etc. and hopefully .....


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Did you enabled the "*Leave a copy of messages on server*" option of your account in Windows Live Mail?
To check, *right click on the account's name* found on the left pane of Windows Live Mail. Select "*Properties*" and click on "*Advanced*" tab.

If that is NOT set, right click on the message then click on Message details and view the header source.
Do the same on the duplicate and check the source on the header.

Further info here.
You will usually get duplicate messages if you cancelled the synchronization process on your first attempt to sync your account in Windows Live Mail program. Another possible reason is your POP settings on your email provider's website is set to download *all messages* even though you have already downloaded the emails.

For example, in Gmail, they have this option of *downloading all mails* and *mail that arrives from now on*. You might want to select the second option so that when you synch your account in Windows Live Mail, only new messages will be downloaded (since you already downloaded all mails on your first synchronization).

I also suggest that you check the other account if it has the same option on its email provider's website.

1. Did you enabled the "*Leave a copy of messages on server*" option of your account in Windows Live Mail?

To check, *right click on the account's name* found on the left pane of Windows Live Mail. Select "*Properties*" and click on "*Advanced*" tab.

2. Are you also seeing dupe messages on your email provider's website?


----------



## annaz (Dec 15, 2010)

First, we've already been with the "delete items off server" in every concoction imaginable. I also looked at the POP settings and it is set to download all email, but I'm the only one listed on there to download. So that's okay.

My dh went to the email handler and changed a couple things. I noticed all my already deleted emails were still there (sigh), but when he changed something they were gone.

So until I receive another duplicate, I'll sit tight. I'm thinking that Windows Live Mail is another issue in itself with the goofy online/offline thing. Windows did an automatic upgrade to "essentials" on Oct 23rd. So I shouldn't need to download anything.

As far as that G-mail option that the poster listed; _downloading all mails_ and _mail that arrives from now on_, I'm not seeing anything of the sort for Windows. In fact in Windows 7 where they have the "leave emails on server" info, you can only check or uncheck, unlike the other Windows where if you uncheck the "leave on server" you can then check "delete emails upon exit" sort of box.

So I'll hang to see if what DH did with our email handler works. They tend to upgrade and it's sometimes our worst nightmare. Thanks for helping me.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Perhaps I have misunderstood. 
Firstly I do not have Windows7.
I did try Windows Mail on my Vista installation.
I did not like it, so I uninstalled it. 
However I understood that Windows Live Mail was NOT an email provider, as is Windows Live Hotmail etc.
Clearly unless I have misunderstood you - you think it is.
I think your problem is not with Windows Live Mail, but with your settings for your email delivery.
Maybe this will help
http://explore.live.com/windows-live-mail-email-windows-7-mail-switch-faq

NB pip22 seems to agree with me.


----------



## annaz (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree. Windows Live Mail confuses the heck out of me because it's something I didn't sign up for yet pops up constantly anytime I want to send a picture. I know it's a program that you can get your yahoo or hotmail accounts directly in the same email in box. So in my "default programs" I have set to have it be "current email client:, which is the only other choice. The problem is, it doesn't tell you anywhere what that is. I've always used Outlook Express or Outlook. Neither of which are on this computer. So what it defaulted to is beyond me. It doesn't say. Oh why oh why can't Windows leave well enough alone on some things?

We'll see after fussing with out email handler site. Until then I'll have to check out your link as only Windows 7 has confused the heck out of me with their mail. Let me also say I didn't upgrade to windows 7...my computer came with it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.webdevelopersnotes.com/tips/windows_live_mail/what_is_windows_live_mail.php

See this please it confirms what has been said.
Windows Live Mail is an email client program.
However, an email client, such as Windows Live Mail, is _installed on your computer and stores emails on your system_. Thus, you can check and go through your emails, compose new messages and replies without an active net connection. However, to download new messages and send out emails, an Internet connection is required.


----------



## annaz (Dec 15, 2010)

I see now in the bar at the top of my screen it is Live Mail. Duh...

Anyway, I think it sucks. Can I say that? 
I'll go do my homework now.


----------



## annaz (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay, so I uninstalled Windows Live Essentials 2011. Of course uninstalling that gave me no mail client. So I reinstalled Windows Live Mail and I am back to good old regular email without the hassle of Skydrive and logging on to send pictures, and/or not being able to send them direct from the picture itself, yadda, yadda. So this lack of picture sending is solved.

Give me a day or two to mark the issue of duplicate emails solved. If I don't have duplicates by tomorrow, I will assume that this issue has been fixed as well. But I won't know till then if you all can hang tight.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No problem, just as you wish.
There are two reasons, we like the SOLVED, when you are ready.
Firstly it saves people looking at threads to see if they still need help and
Secondly it allows us to find the "fix" if we need to.
Just as and when youy are ready.


----------

